# Shows in Ohio?



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Anyone know of Boer goat shows held in ohio besides your county fair?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

For wethers or breeding stock? Registered or unregistered?


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Dani-1995 said:


> For wethers or breeding stock? Registered or unregistered?


Wethers I guess I could get them registered if i knew how


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wethers can't be registered. And ABGA has three classifications for does and bucks. I'm not sure how new you are but I can explain it if you want... someone else can help with how to go about registering since I've never done it. (December I should be though!). 

I'll check online and see if I can find some info for you. What area are you in?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

At least one parent must already be registered to register the offspring. Wethers can't be registered.


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Dani-1995 said:


> Wethers can't be registered. And ABGA has three classifications for does and bucks. I'm not sure how new you are but I can explain it if you want... someone else can help with how to go about registering since I've never done it. (December I should be though!).
> 
> I'll check online and see if I can find some info for you. What area are you in?


Southwest ohio


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> At least one parent must already be registered to register the offspring. Wethers can't be registered.


Okay thanks. All i show at is the county fair. Ill have to see if the parents are registered


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If you get them registered, go to the ABGA website and look at the calendar of events to see the shows available. There are several shows in Ohio coming up soon. I am possibly going to one next weekend.


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> If you get them registered, go to the ABGA website and look at the calendar of events to see the shows available. There are several shows in Ohio coming up soon. I am possibly going to one next weekend.


Okay thanks!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

This might be a good place to start. Looks like they host a few shows and should be able to tell you about more. 
http://www.ohioboergoatassociation.com/events.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Might be kind of short notice since it is this weekend, but I believe this is in Ohio. Could be wrong though and I don't know where in Ohio it is. But worth a show... The contact on the flier may be able to help with more shows too


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Dani-1995 said:


> Might be kind of short notice since it is this weekend, but I believe this is in Ohio. Could be wrong though and I don't know where in Ohio it is. But worth a show... The contact on the flier may be able to help with more shows too


Says its in proctorville at the Lawrence county fair grounds. Do the goats need to be registered?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Wethers no but call for breeding stock. They may or may not need to be. I just saw this on fb from a breeder in Ohio so I grabbed ot


----------



## MillerShowing (Jun 9, 2014)

Dani-1995 said:


> Wethers no but call for breeding stock. They may or may not need to be. I just saw this on fb from a breeder in Ohio so I grabbed ot


Ok. Thanks!


----------

